# army medical college OR Rawalpindi medical college



## Khadija2 (Feb 5, 2012)

which one is better ? amc rawalpindi or rmc?#confused


----------



## Tofayel (May 6, 2011)

I prefer AMC for good reputation.


----------



## RabiaAsif (Jul 11, 2011)

AMC, definitely. RMC was good, _once upon a time._


----------



## Sania Fatima (Jul 12, 2012)

*is there any seat for any female in AMC this year.......???*

#confused Is there any seat for females in AMC this year?



Khadija2 said:


> which one is better ? amc rawalpindi or rmc?#confused


----------

